# Tivo Desktop: Different Versions for DirecTivo Users



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm running Tivo Desktop 2.0 with my zippered DirecTivo for music and photo sharing. I'm sure others are doing the same thing as well.

Obviously shows can't be transferred with Tivo Desktop, but I've read here that some say that DirecTivo users should use Desktop 2.0 while others say they're running the latest version of Desktop 2.3a.

My question is what are the pros and cons of upgrading to 2.3a for use with a zippered Tivo? Are they any noticeable benefits from 2.0 or is there a specific reason to stick with the 2.0 version?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Nope. I have used 1.3 and 2.2 and saw no difference for music and photos.


----------



## nachome (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's one that I can't seem to find. I've hacked my dsr704 with zipper and have tserver and tytools running successfully, but I still cant get the "music and photos" in my menu to work. The only version of Tivo Desktop I can seem to find is ver. 2.5 from the Tivo site. My reading leads my to believe that this ver wont work anyway. So, here's the question - Where can I find a version of 2.3, 2.0 or the last version that did work?
Note- ver. 2.5 will see my Tivo n the network, but the Tivo wont see the comp. Opened all ports for the program in my firewall, then tried it with my firewall completely disabled. All I'm interested in doing is playing music and showing pics on of my tivo and home theater. Any help would be appreciated.
In the mean time I'm gonna research and read up on what it takes to get "JavaHMO" running and what it'll offer. Just thought Tivo desktop for this would be allot easier even though Java HMO seems allot more rounded for Dtivo uses.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's version 2.1. It's what I use with my dtivos.

http://www.mediafire.com/?cy9jth4zrm2


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

as for a reason, 4.x, 5.x (I think), and 6.1/6.2 only support the HMO interface... 
newer versions of tivo desktop are designed for s/w >6.2 which now use the HME interface


----------



## nachome (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks Much Da Goon! Hopefully this will get my music going and my pics where I can show them off better. 

BTW- BTUx9. Running 6.2a off of the instant cake image. Orig drive running 6.3e is safely packed away. 
I'll check out the Wiki for more knowledge. Already successfully running TWP2.0, Hackman, Tytools, Tserver, working on TivoVBI, and researching JavaHMO. 

Thanks for the Brains guys. I've been real impressed with the people on TCF and hope to learn enough to contribute soon.


----------



## nachome (Oct 9, 2004)

woo hoo! Tivo Desktop 2.1 works beautifully with software 6.2a for music and photos!


----------



## mtcbuilder (Nov 9, 2006)

I had Tivo Desktop and JavaHMO both running fine on my windows machine, but I've switched to Ubuntu Linux for my main, always on, desktop computer. TivoDesktop was working fine to link my old desktop to the Zippered DTV HDVR2 (I didn't actually use any other features of JavaHMO). Anyone have JavaHMO set up and working on Ubuntu? Or, does anyone know another way? I saw another thread some time back where (I think) gunnyman had it set up. Anyone else? I'll do some more searching for that old thread and see if I can figure it out, but any other insight would be helpful.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I did notice using Tivo Desktop 2.3a you can stream internet radio through the box. Using Java HMO, to stream internet radio through the box, it would continually reboot, why, I have no idea?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

unfortunately, I'm fairly sure javahmo is a dead project (the author moved on to galleon), so if it doesn't work as-is, it's unlikely to be fixed unless you're good at java


----------



## djl25 (May 26, 2005)

I still use the internet radio function. Believe it or not, almost all of JavaHMO still works. The weather module was fixed a few months ago, and I think the movie one was done last year. Problems usually arise from using the wrong (read "updated") Java components. For Windows you need:

j2re-1_4_2_05-windows-i586-p.exe
jai-1_1_2-lib-windows-i586.exe



spnewman said:


> I did notice using Tivo Desktop 2.3a you can stream internet radio through the box. Using Java HMO, to stream internet radio through the box, it would continually reboot, why, I have no idea?


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I tried those two files in the previous post, but still get occasional reboots. We listen to the 80's gender, happens on .977 the 80's channel. I did look in the log and found an error.

2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - http.agent=Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1)
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.runtime.name=Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.boot.library.path=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.version=1.4.2_05-b04
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.user.home=C:\
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor.url=http://java.sun.com/
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - path.separator=;
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.name=Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.encoding.pkg=sun.io
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.country=US
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.os.patch.level=Service Pack 2
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.key=xdHqZ_OyO_1iaIny
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.name=Java Virtual Machine Specification
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.dir=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.runtime.version=1.4.2_05-b04
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.graphicsenv=sun.awt.Win32GraphicsEnvironment
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - cache=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin\./../conf
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.endorsed.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\endorsed
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.arch=x86
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.io.tmpdir=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - line.separator=

2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.variant=
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.fonts=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\java.exe/lib/fonts:C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\java.exe/jre/lib/fonts
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.cpu.timeout=10
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.name=Windows XP
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.java2d.fontpath=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\java.exe/lib/fonts:C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_06\bin\java.exe/jre/lib/fonts
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.library.path=../lib
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.service=TRUE
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.name=Java Platform API Specification
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.class.version=48.0
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - root=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin\./..
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.util.prefs.PreferencesFactory=java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferencesFactory
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - os.version=5.1
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.home=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin\./..
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.timezone=America/Chicago
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.jvmid=1
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.awt.printerjob=sun.awt.windows.WPrinterJob
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.version=1.4
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.encoding=Cp1252
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.name=SYSTEM
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.class.path=../lib/javahmo.jar;../lib/a.j;../lib/b.j;../lib/c.j;../lib/d.j;../lib/e.j;../lib/f.j;../lib/g.j;../lib/h.j;../lib/i.j;../lib/j.j;../lib/k.j;../lib/l.j;../lib/m.j;../lib/n.j;../lib/o.j;../lib/p.j;../lib/q.j;../lib/r.j;../lib/s.j;../lib/t.j;../lib/u.j;../lib/v.j;../lib/w.j;../lib/x.j;../lib/y.j;../lib/z.j;../lib/1.j;../lib/2.j;../lib/3.j;../lib/4.j;../lib/5.j;../lib/6.j;../lib/7.j;../lib/8.j;../lib/9.j;../lib/0.j;../lib/x1.j;../lib/x2.j;../lib/x3.j
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.specification.version=1.0
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - wrapper.port=32000
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.arch.data.model=32
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.home=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.specification.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - user.language=en
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - awt.toolkit=com.eteks.awt.PJAToolkit
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vm.info=mixed mode
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - logfile=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin\./../logs/log.txt
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.version=1.4.2_05
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.ext.dirs=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\ext
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.boot.class.path=C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\rt.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\i18n.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\sunrsasign.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\jsse.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\jce.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\lib\charsets.jar;C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\classes;../lib/pja.jar
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - conf=C:\Program Files\JavaHMO\bin\./../conf
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - file.separator=\
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - java.vendor.url.bug=http://java.sun.com/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.cpu.endian=little
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.io.unicode.encoding=UnicodeLittle
2007-09-08 08:43:24,968 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - sun.cpu.isalist=pentium i486 i386
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - JavaHMO Version=2.4
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Local IP=192.168.1.100
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Host=Mainlaptop
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Max Memory= 63766528
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Total Memory= 63766528
2007-09-08 08:43:25,515 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Free Memory= 47350408
2007-09-08 08:43:25,531 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Using port 8081
2007-09-08 08:43:25,953 INFO [Wrapper-Connection] Server - Using TiVo Beacon service
2007-09-08 08:45:15,796 INFO [PoolThread-0] Server - Server update
2007-09-08 08:51:18,968 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)
2007-09-08 09:18:39,500 ERROR [PoolThread-0] StreamingServlet - EOFException(java.net.SocketException: Connection reset by peer: socket write error)

I did notice the j2re-1_4_2_06 in the log, But I am not to familiar with this. Is my internet connection dropping, as what the error says at the end????

Thanks


----------

